# WHY PETS HATE HALLOWEEN - 1 - MUST SEE!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Here are the 1st 10 - too fun and cute....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: I can't believe the dauchsunds dressed up as bananas! They look like dogs from outer space. LOL.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha, poor doggies, none of them really looks happy, but they all look hilarious!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You have to enlarge the pic of the Dachsie with the lei. She has a coconut bra ound: Just too funny! Love the bananas, too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are so cute! Poor dogs! We'll have our own pics to chuckle at after Laurie's and Amy's doggie costume parties......

Susan


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Pooh and Piglet ROFL.......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If only I had thought of the bananas!!!!! Since taking the lobster outfit back, we are going to go with a princess theme!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine~ Those are great! ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hilarious, made my day!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Catherine - I laughed out loud and all the pups came running!!  Those are great!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

If anyone would like these pix in an email form - I can forward it to you..They are larger and very quick to see...just PM me your email and I will send you the email!


----------

